# General > Gardening >  Tree Stump Removal

## ColinWhittaker

Have you had some trees cut down and require the stumps to be removed? Celtic First now offers a stump removal with our powerful stump grinder. 

Trees cut down by us will have the stumps removed included in the price 

www.celticfirs.co.uk
trees@celticfirs.co.uk
Tel: 01847851851
Mob: 07739681800

----------


## Ksdunn

Colin can you give us a quote for cutting back some trees in our garden. We are in Bower.

----------

